# Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating



## Mrs. M. (May 26, 2016)

On May 17, 2016 two Chinese military aircraft intercepted a U.S. military reconnaissance plane flying over the South China Sea. Defense Department Spokeswoman Lt. Col. Michelle Baldazana stated that the aircraft was flying in a routine patrol in international airspace.

The two Chinese fighter jets flew approximately 50 feet from the U.S. aircraft.

On May 24, 2016 President Barack Obama told an audience in Hanoi that he is calling for territorial disputes in the South China Sea to be resolved peacefully. The President said that big nations should not bully smaller ones.

In a show of solidarity, President Obama announced that he is lifting the ban on weapon sales to Vietnam. The President told the audience in Hanoi which included over 2,000 delegates and top Vietnamese leaders that Vietnam will have greater access to military equipment to ensure their security. He also vowed that the US will continue to train Vietnamese Coastguard in order to enhance maritime capabilities.

Beijing's claims to ownership of more than 80 percent of the South China Sea is based upon what they call it's “nine-dash line.” Neighboring countries sharply dispute that claim and are deeply troubled by China's construction of artificial islands which now have airstrips and military radar (bases) installed on them.





Chinese controlled artificial reef constructed in disputed territory of South China Sea​
The nine-dash line has no international standing and is not recognized by the United States. President Obama has used tactful diplomacy by refusing to take a position on the territorial claims while affirming that he supports the rights of all countries -including the United States – to fly, sail, and operate wherever international law permits.

Control of the Senkaku Islands would give China unlimited access to those waters as well as a strategic advantage to take over Taiwan - which has been their main agenda for decades now.

Two years ago a journalist with the Atlantic reported that a Vietnamese diplomat in Southeast Asia told him that India was prepared to fight China to the last Vietnamese - "meaning that it would bankroll Vietnam as proxy in any conflict with the Chinese and that Delhi had already agreed to train Vietnamese sailors in submarine warfare."  He added that Delhi has offered a $100 million line of credit to Hanoi to purchase military equipment and maritime vessels.

Considering India's willingness to assist the Vietnamese it is apparent that America is not the only nation concerned over China's provocative moves against her neighbors in the South China Sea.

The United States conducts approximately 1.2 trillion dollars in bilateral trade each year - which requires use of those international waters in the South China Sea.  The South China Sea serves as an entry point to the Western Pacific and Indian Oceans. More than half of the world's merchant fleet tonnage passes through these waters.  Are the Chinese seeking to push the United States military out of the western Pacific?

Whatever the case may be, China _is_ aggressively advancing her military interests throughout the region and it is happening at an accelerated pace now. The time line map on the link below reveals just how suddenly this escalation has taken place.

Every action has a motive. China is not constructing artificial islands, building air strips and military installations /radar inside disputed territory without one.

As one journalist noted, Control of the Senkakus (islands) would give China a base for striking American ships setting sail from bases in Okinawa. It would prevent the U.S. military from intervening in a conflict over Taiwan which is situated nearby.

The chief aim of the Chinese is the takeover of Taiwan. It always has been. The writing is on the wall and we do not need an interpreter to translate.

In July of 2013 China and Russia conducted a joint naval exercise in the Sea of Japan. Less than a year later, Chinese military aircraft flew within 100 feet of a Japanese military aircraft and in May of 2016 two Chinese jet fighters flew within 50 feet of a U.S. reconnaissance airplane.

China has become emboldened.
The dispute over the South China Seas is escalating.
It is time to pay attention and realize that China is prepared to go to war.


_________________
News sources:
China’s Dangerous Game
TIMELINE: 1955-PRESENT
Obama calls for peaceful resolution of South China Sea disputes
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...een-building-in-the-south-china-sea-2016.html


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 26, 2016)

America tells other large nations they shouldn't bully smaller ones.  Fugginphenomenal.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 29, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> On May 17, 2016 two Chinese military aircraft intercepted a U.S. military reconnaissance plane flying over the South China Sea. Defense Department Spokeswoman Lt. Col. Michelle Baldazana stated that the aircraft was flying in a routine patrol in international airspace.
> 
> The two Chinese fighter jets flew approximately 50 feet from the U.S. aircraft.
> 
> ...




China claim on the region is total bullshit and they know it and hope their aggressive tactics will pat off for them but a war by proxy is coming.

With what President Obama has done and will do will mean further threats from North Korea so China will draw the worlds eyes away from them.

China uses North Korea whenever they need to divert attention so expect a new Nuclear test by North Korea in the next few weeks.

India getting into this along with Australia, Philippines, and Vietnam mean China is going to be facing some staunch foes and no matter if it is Trump or Clinton, China will be facing a tougher President of the United States of America after this November seeing both Trump and Clinton have no love for China.

A war is looming the question will be if the U.S. will be in a direct war or a war by proxy with China and the threat is Russia and what Putin will do if a war does break out between the U.S. and China, and this will be a World War and not just a 100 hour war...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 31, 2016)

As I wrote North Korea would most likely fire off another failed missile attempt:

South Korea says North Korea missile launch likely failed

As I have pointed out North Korea will act up so the world eyes will shift from the South China Sea argument and allow China to further it plan on trying to take over that region.

North Korea never fails to do as I expect them to do, and they are the puppet of their Master China...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 1, 2016)

Isn't there a Nostradamus quatrain that involves the Bear, Dragon and Eagle? And probably a few others as well.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 1, 2016)

If China is going to ignore international law regarding the seas then the US should start building bases within 12nm of the mainland of China. Who cares if their planes buzz other aircraft or ships, like the Russians. If it comes to fighter vs fighter China will have alot of pilots swimming home. 

I have to say as well though, the US has a bit of an attitude of 'we can operate as close to your shore as we want but not the other way around. What would be the US reaction if China started building large naval and air bases in the Carribean. Or if Russia did.


----------



## greenriver (Jul 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Isn't there a Nostradamus quatrain that involves the Bear, Dragon and Eagle? And probably a few others as well.



The eagle, the bear and the dragon

We've got a while to wait, cause the Eagle and the Bear have to get on the same side first. Let's get over this cold-war era paranoia. USA and Russia are similar and should be working together as brothers.


----------



## I amso IR (Jul 24, 2016)

A war caused by an ocean. That would be a new twist. Land you can build and walk on, oceans you cannot. This move by China is doing what the Chinese want, taking conversation away from a more pressing desire. They are masters of disguise and are working that trade now. What they want or wish to gain is not known. One thing is certain, they cannot afford to face the Navies of the Free World. Everyone keeps talking about aircraft carrier busting missiles. They have an effective range of 800 miles and are land based. Good luck with that. That is only one of the reasons we developed the F35B and C for the Navy and Marine Corps. If you cannot detect it, you cannot engage it, and all the while the 35 is flying a missile up the "carrier busters" butt. And should one missile get to the carrier group, it must survive the groups air defense measures. Not a very good prospect. However, the reverse is also possible. We could lose a carrier and that would be a serious blow, altho not fatal. That is why we have accelerated carrier production.  No, China does not want an all out war, what they want is something else. When we gain that truth everyone will understand and adapt. And do not forget our fleet of nuclear submarines skulking around that part of the world. Not a good time for China to start a "serious" war. As for Russia, they no longer have the Soviet Union. They stand alone and know they are taking on bulk of Europe in a war. They do not have deep enough pockets to do that even with Europe being lax in defending themselves. "Ivan" will continue to make noise, but it will be just that, noise. They no longer have the human bodies available they had with the USSR. NATO, for all of it's lackluster shine, is still somewhat viable and able. NATO simply needs pony up and carry it's share of the burden, something Socialists hate to do. They always look for a rich Uncle.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 24, 2016)

The chief aim of China is actually ... food. They can't feed themselves. They need the whole South China Sea for their own fishing fleets.


----------



## I amso IR (Jul 25, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The chief aim of China is actually ... food. They can't feed themselves. They need the whole South China Sea for their own fishing fleets.



A point well taken.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 26, 2016)

greenriver said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a Nostradamus quatrain that involves the Bear, Dragon and Eagle? And probably a few others as well.
> ...



If there is any truth to this story, it could very well play out sooner than later.

To Democrats, Email Hack Suggests Trump Has New Supporter: Putin


----------



## konradv (Jul 26, 2016)

It's interesting that this pre-dates the PRC.  If the Nationalists were to reclaim the mainland, the controversy would continue, as it was originally promulgated by them as the "11 dash line" in 1947.  It's all about the resources. whether you're talking Peking or Taipei.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

I think China is testing their own boldness and also the US Navy's resolve.

I doubt they would launch an attack before Hillary takes over though.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The chief aim of China is actually ... food. They can't feed themselves. They need the whole South China Sea for their own fishing fleets.


Maybe so.

But they also want Taiwan back.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> A war caused by an ocean. That would be a new twist. Land you can build and walk on, oceans you cannot. This move by China is doing what the Chinese want, taking conversation away from a more pressing desire. They are masters of disguise and are working that trade now. What they want or wish to gain is not known. One thing is certain, they cannot afford to face the Navies of the Free World. Everyone keeps talking about aircraft carrier busting missiles. They have an effective range of 800 miles and are land based. Good luck with that. That is only one of the reasons we developed the F35B and C for the Navy and Marine Corps. If you cannot detect it, you cannot engage it, and all the while the 35 is flying a missile up the "carrier busters" butt. And should one missile get to the carrier group, it must survive the groups air defense measures. Not a very good prospect. However, the reverse is also possible. We could lose a carrier and that would be a serious blow, altho not fatal. That is why we have accelerated carrier production.  No, China does not want an all out war, what they want is something else. When we gain that truth everyone will understand and adapt. And do not forget our fleet of nuclear submarines skulking around that part of the world. Not a good time for China to start a "serious" war. As for Russia, they no longer have the Soviet Union. They stand alone and know they are taking on bulk of Europe in a war. They do not have deep enough pockets to do that even with Europe being lax in defending themselves. "Ivan" will continue to make noise, but it will be just that, noise. They no longer have the human bodies available they had with the USSR. NATO, for all of it's lackluster shine, is still somewhat viable and able. NATO simply needs pony up and carry it's share of the burden, something Socialists hate to do. They always look for a rich Uncle.


China's air force can quickly and easily sink the American Navy in the Pacific -- or so my friends who are pilots in the Navy have told me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > A war caused by an ocean. That would be a new twist. Land you can build and walk on, oceans you cannot. This move by China is doing what the Chinese want, taking conversation away from a more pressing desire. They are masters of disguise and are working that trade now. What they want or wish to gain is not known. One thing is certain, they cannot afford to face the Navies of the Free World. Everyone keeps talking about aircraft carrier busting missiles. They have an effective range of 800 miles and are land based. Good luck with that. That is only one of the reasons we developed the F35B and C for the Navy and Marine Corps. If you cannot detect it, you cannot engage it, and all the while the 35 is flying a missile up the "carrier busters" butt. And should one missile get to the carrier group, it must survive the groups air defense measures. Not a very good prospect. However, the reverse is also possible. We could lose a carrier and that would be a serious blow, altho not fatal. That is why we have accelerated carrier production.  No, China does not want an all out war, what they want is something else. When we gain that truth everyone will understand and adapt. And do not forget our fleet of nuclear submarines skulking around that part of the world. Not a good time for China to start a "serious" war. As for Russia, they no longer have the Soviet Union. They stand alone and know they are taking on bulk of Europe in a war. They do not have deep enough pockets to do that even with Europe being lax in defending themselves. "Ivan" will continue to make noise, but it will be just that, noise. They no longer have the human bodies available they had with the USSR. NATO, for all of it's lackluster shine, is still somewhat viable and able. NATO simply needs pony up and carry it's share of the burden, something Socialists hate to do. They always look for a rich Uncle.
> ...








You lie. No one in the Navy told you that.


----------

